# I shocked my Aiptasia and killed almost all my shellfish WHY?



## Lvepuppies (Oct 26, 2015)

After speaking with the manager at our pet shop, we opted to shock our Aiptasia out of existence. He told us there would be no harm to anything else in our tank. It is 22.5 gallon tank, nano tank, came as a package deal all included, regular filter no substrate. Since then my tank has gone weird.
We used to see about 20 bristle worms, they would come out only at feeding time for a quick instant. Now they come out and stay out all day long. Night time now and still out.
I had half a dozen limpets and 2 turbo snails. Only 1 turbo snail survived the others dropped off the Windows etc and died almost instantly. 
My polyp carpet has not had any polyps since about a week now.
All my mushrooms look like they have gone into shed mode only they look worse.
My pistol shrimp in no longer protecting its cave and our goby, instead it just lays on our hermit crabs.
Our goby who has never been out of the cave since we bought the tank is now coming out and resting till he gets scared away.
We went back to the store and told the manager he took us down stairs and showed us on one of his tanks and there was no problem, he said he has no idea what is happening.
We have done all the tests accept alkalinity, did do a ph everything is as should be. 
We went back to the store which is the only one we use and the manager who has been there 40 years and told about the shocking, said this should not have happened and showed us again. He said he has no idea what is going on.
Our remaining fish etc are.. Two clowns, one Bengali Cardinal, one pistol shrimp, one green coloured goby (we think it is called blue spotted), one red scooter and two hermit crabs. They all seem fine except the,shrimp and goby.
Can anybody please help us we are desperate. :-?


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Well first off can you elaborate on the "electrocution" method you are using? Is it a wand or a complete tank jolt? As far as the inhabitants all you can really do at this point would be to perform a water change to dilute any possible toxic traces that you cannot test for and add new carbon to the system to remove any contaminants that may have formed as a reaction in the aquarium.

I would recommend a more classic aproach to eliminating the aptasia such as peppermint shrimps, aptasia X, kalkwasser paste.


----------



## Lvepuppies (Oct 26, 2015)

badxgillen said:


> Well first off can you elaborate on the "electrocution" method you are using? Is it a wand or a complete tank jolt? As far as the inhabitants all you can really do at this point would be to perform a water change to dilute any possible toxic traces that you cannot test for and add new carbon to the system to remove any contaminants that may have formed as a reaction in the aquarium.
> 
> I would recommend a more classic aproach to eliminating the aptasia such as peppermint shrimps, aptasia X, kalkwasser paste.



Sorry I am new to this site. It was a copper wand with a 12 volt transformer. Thanks for the help.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

I am going to recommend the alternative aptasia control methods I have previously mentioned as from what I gather using the wand could potentially introduce ionized copper into the tank.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

I researched that method when I had a massive Aptasia outbreak. After consulting several knowledgeable people I was told in no uncertain terms to stay away from it with anything in the tank at all.

As Badxgillen mentioned, it can introduce copper into your tank which is very very bad. As my outbreak was so bad, I used a massive amount of Aptasia x but found all I was doing was adding more spores to create more Aptasia.

The one thing that got my outbreak under control was 2 peppermint shrimp and lemon juice. Lemon juice you have to be very targeted though as it can mess with the pH quickly if you overdose it, a long tipped syringe works wonders to get right into the Aptasia.

Perppermint shrimp though work as well, it wont happen overnight but they will eat it.


----------

